
Ask HN: What would you expect to see in a programming language website? - interfacesketch
I am creating a website template for a programming language.<p>What features or characteristics do you expect to see in a programming language site? Are there sites you think make good examples from an information point of view?<p>What features outside the core language documentation are useful? For example: success stories, who&#x27;s using the language, case studies, upcoming events, links to talks, articles etc.<p>What about the visual design? I feel visual design is important, but that doesn&#x27;t mean a heavy, bloated site or one which is visually overload. Something simple but pleasant.<p>Thoughts appreciated :-)
======
chipuni
What does this language do better than other languages? What can I do with
this language more easily? Where is it most useful?

A really useful programming language website would present a medium-sized
project, showing the strengths and weaknesses of the language. For example,
you could show how Conway's Game of Life would be written in your language --
including graphics and parallelism.

Good luck with your website and your new language!

